# Schwinn Pogo saddle for sale on ebay



## KevinBrick (Mar 6, 2018)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-schwinn-Autocycle-pogo-seat-/192472255806..

Seller also has a reproduction fender bomb for sale in another listing..


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2018)

Worth archiving....


----------

